# Plant Leaves Curling?



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

My Stellata, Stargrass and R.Macarandra's leaves are curling really badly.
Plus stellata's growth is stunted and leaves almost curled 1 round in.

I suspect its a lack of calcium, but using Barr's EI dosing, how should i inject Calcium into the water and how much? Ca(No3)? Coral Chips?

I'm lost and my plants are stunted with long internodal distances despite pressurised c02, 30ppm c02, almost 5wpg lighting and heavy fertilisation.

Please Help!!

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I recall a recent post by niko where he reported that cutting back the light from 5 watts to 3 watts per gallon made his plants grow much better.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi punie
You need to check Ca, Mg, TE and KH.

Edward


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Will Try to cut back light for 1 week to see results.
Problem is My tank size is 55ltrs currently having 2 x 36w CF lights over it, If i cut back it'll be only 36w. That's about 2+ wpg. Would my glosso start growing upwards?

My KH is relatively high at 8dkh havent got the kits to test the others yet.

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Do your plants pearl a lot?

How much PO4 do you add? What about traces?


----------

